# Rear brake housing routing on Corsa Extra?



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a late 80's corsa extra (Slx) and have always wondered how people route the brake cable. I seem to have to cut the housing in two, since it doesn't fit within the frame. Problem I have, the boss hole is too small for a furrel cap, but too loose using just the housing? Is this correct or do I have too much paint? Should the cap even go in the hole or just sit on top?

I run it currently with no cap, but i'm in process of rebuilding this bike up with newer stuff and have been thinking of drilling the braze-on wider.

Thanks


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*No ferrules*

No ferrules needed and don't bore out the braze. If you do the latter, it will be a prime spot to start corrosion. Make sure you use a flat file to finish the cut cable part of the outer housing and also use a small rasp file to clean up the inside, flat file on the outside. The tension of the brake spring will keeps things taut. If you're concerned about the cable housig end going into the stop, you can use a small o-ring and assemble it along with the brake cable so that the o-ring is between the cable housing end and the stop. It will give small mush into your brake feel. Personally, I put a small dab of silicone sealant on the end and that works to prevent working down the paint on the cable stop.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info. One thing I failed to mention was that the back end opening is large enough to accept a furrel but not the front. That's what has caused the confusion and the question.


----------

